# Silas Kopf marquetry furniture .....absolutely stunning work



## Ttrees (20 Oct 2018)

Doing the usual youtube rounds, and found probably the most stunning work I've ever seen on fine woodworking
Wow is all I can say
[youtube]jRXrzJWIcOo[/youtube]


----------



## galleywood (20 Oct 2018)

Absolutely.


----------



## tony_s (20 Oct 2018)

Technically brilliant, but to my eyes hideous.


----------



## sundaytrucker (20 Oct 2018)

tony_s":2385x3ut said:


> Technically brilliant, but to my eyes hideous.



I can admire the skill but it looks horrible to me too.


----------



## Gregers (21 Oct 2018)

Clearly an absolute master of a demanding craft but for my taste the intricate and sometimes overblown marquetry often detracts from the underlying pieces. The trompe l'oeil stuff might be clever and technically outstanding but some of it looks pretty gimmicky and even ugly.


----------



## Inspector (22 Oct 2018)

Wow tough crowd. He pushed boundaries and mastered a craft few even begin to try. 

Pete


----------



## CStanford (25 Oct 2018)

How about Patrick Edwards?

http://www.wpatrickedwards.com/index.ph ... ck-edwards


----------



## Droogs (25 Oct 2018)

There is also ARYMA in Powys who do lovely contempory stuff for yachts and of course Yannick Chastang who runs courses


----------

